# Revo- Software Version



## chimp (Jan 27, 2003)

I was wondering if anyone knows if there is a way to tell what version of the map you have on Revo? I have the SPS and the Select Plus Software but can't see anything AFAIK.

My map was installed at GTi International last year but was wondering if there were any updates for the TTRS map.

TIA


----------



## SuperRS (Mar 7, 2012)

Do you ever get limp mode or misfires?


----------



## Patrizio72 (Mar 22, 2011)

No updates of late as far as I know...


----------



## chimp (Jan 27, 2003)

SuperRS said:


> Do you ever get limp mode or misfires?


Well I have noticed over the last few weeks a slight "dead spot" just before 3k revs in some of the gears. Also I have had a situation a few times over the months where I think I have gunned it and TC has come on and get the spluttering and then it seems the car is back to "standard" for a while until engine is turned of/on.


----------



## Suzuka (Oct 15, 2012)

Just run the car down to Regal on Thomas Lewis way and let them check it. Free for the upgraded software if your still running software with problems.


----------



## neilc (Aug 8, 2011)

chimp said:


> SuperRS said:
> 
> 
> > Do you ever get limp mode or misfires?
> ...


That is limp mode , the only way to eradicate it is to drive with ESP fully off as it seems to be triggered by the TC light coming on. :?


----------



## Patrizio72 (Mar 22, 2011)

Have never experienced the limp mode issue, would be intrigued to see what it feels like


----------



## neilc (Aug 8, 2011)

Patrizio72 said:


> Have never experienced the limp mode issue, would be intrigued to see what it feels like


Liar :wink:


----------



## SuperRS (Mar 7, 2012)

chimp said:


> SuperRS said:
> 
> 
> > Do you ever get limp mode or misfires?
> ...


Yep you have the limp, and afaik you also have the latest software revision which was meant to have fixed that issue. Truth is Audi are really messing with tuners.

My only advice is to get a APR map as they have gone furthest in finding and fixing all these querks which vary from ecu to ecu


----------



## Patrizio72 (Mar 22, 2011)

If mine goes limp I will certainly be changing it to APR without hesitation but for the moment its fine so the money can stay in my pocket for now. Don't worry, you guys will be first to hear if it happens :wink:


----------



## illingworth22 (Sep 6, 2011)

Patrizio72 said:


> Have never experienced the limp mode issue, would be intrigued to see what it feels like


Wait till you get to my Age.... trust me Limp Mode is no fun [smiley=bigcry.gif] unless you can get gold of the little blue ones..... so I am told


----------



## hugy (Dec 4, 2007)

illingworth22 said:


> Patrizio72 said:
> 
> 
> > Have never experienced the limp mode issue, would be intrigued to see what it feels like
> ...


Not bad Rich,not bad at all


----------



## tristan2 (Sep 28, 2010)

Do APR do a remap for the TDI ?


----------



## jamiekip (Nov 12, 2006)

Revo is fine for me, but I do always put the car in sport mode (everyone should, as ESP intervenes way to early otherwise!).
Visit your Revo dealer and they can check software version.

APR not without its issues despite fanboy status 
I know of and have read of lots of issues.


----------



## SuperRS (Mar 7, 2012)

Jamie you need to delve much deeper it isn't that simple.

Revo have a fix for some ECU's they thought they had all bases covered but they don't. APR thought they fixed it aswell at the time, but then there are some ECU's of which the "fix" just doesn't work on. APR have found alot of stuff in the different ECU's that makes it tricky for tuners. It's deemed Audi did this stuff on purpose.

To my knowledge as of today APR have the most comprehensive "fix" catalogue.
Revo just haven't done as much development work hence why some users even with the "fix" software revision are still having issues.

APR have actively found customers with these issues and released updates as appropriate. Their engineering team documented some of the stuff on the US forums, makes for interesting reading and gives and insight into TTRS ecu trials and tribulations


----------



## jamiekip (Nov 12, 2006)

I'm not getting in to the debate... I'm just saying.
My car is fine, others are fine with Revo.
APR is not without issues either.
APR certainly seem to be investing in resolving the issue for customers and that really is great but even these revisions are causing new issues...From what I read anyway.
It's all very well saying go APR, but it may open a bigger can of worms for someone by your own admission... It's a complicated set up this ECU.

I'm not pro or anti any tuner mate you know that, just stating what I see/read.
I considered moving... But the grass isn't always greener was my conclusion.


----------



## SuperRS (Mar 7, 2012)

That's the thing, the revision fixed the problem for alot of people, and they added power, but then on those cars which had the different ecu with the purposefully placed bugs any issue was more pronounced.
So APR found two more of those bugs and have revised those too. I think they have cracked it now for all ECU's.


----------



## Patrizio72 (Mar 22, 2011)

No issues with my Revo version, had it a year and a half now.


----------



## tristan2 (Sep 28, 2010)

I've looked on the APR website and there no link to a TDi remap so I take it then they only do petrol?


----------



## SuperRS (Mar 7, 2012)

tristan2 said:


> I've looked on the APR website and there no link to a TDi remap so I take it then they only do petrol?


I'm not sure, they never used to but have been developing some. Give them a ring? Otherwise I would recommend shark.


----------



## neilc (Aug 8, 2011)

I have just accepted the fact that I have to drive the car with ESP fully off , So unless it's pissing down that's what I do. I know it shouldn't be like this but If I want the car at 410 BHP instead of standard then I have to accept it I guess.


----------



## SuperRS (Mar 7, 2012)

neilc said:


> I have just accepted the fact that I have to drive the car with ESP fully off , So unless it's pissing down that's what I do. I know it shouldn't be like this but If I want the car at 410 BHP instead of standard then I have to accept it I guess.


Or get APR at reduced cost because you are switching from Revo


----------



## Steve CFC (Aug 11, 2013)

never had these decisions or headaches with my old clapped out Rover 214 .. :mrgreen:


----------

